# Pro Plan Puppy: Label/Feeding Amount Confusion



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Growing slows down considerably at 9-11 months. My girl went down to 3 cups at 8 months... she is now about to turn 4 and still on 3 cups. Every dog is a little different. Have you ever had a friend that ate like a horse and was skinny? Same thing with dogs, everyone is going to be a little different. \
Remember that labels are written as a general suggestion for the masses. You have to take into account how much exercise your dog gets, how much energy your dog has, how many treats you are feeding. Most female goldens will be closer to 60-65 lbs depending on the parents.


----------



## AllThatGlittersIsGolden (Sep 2, 2019)

Thank you for your input! I guess I'm confused for the drop at 6-8 months instead of 9-11 months, although I do realize that it's a range and I do not necessarily have to decrease. At 4 months, my girl is currently eating 2.5 cups per day, though I plan to add another 1/4-1/2 cup soon. She's about 25 lbs, and her body condition is ideal to me. She appears lean but not skinny, and her ribs are palpable. Like you said, every dog is different. I just didn't understand the lowering of food at 6-8 months compared to 9-11 months. I'll be increasing her food over the next several weeks, but of course, I'll continue to monitor her through weighing and palpation, and will decrease if she feels like she's getting too chunky.

Thank you again!!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I found the amount on the PPP Large Breed Puppy to be about right although it's a pretty big range. The Eukanuba Large Breed was always way too much. You are exactly right to go by body condition/feeling ribs and keep her lean


----------



## AllThatGlittersIsGolden (Sep 2, 2019)

Good to know! I know every dog is different, but it sure is helpful to hear from other people's experiences.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I've never gone by suggested amounts on the bags of dog food. I often find their recommendations are more than what my boys actually need. Both of my boys get 1 cup twice a day of Purina Pro Plan Sport 30/20. It's perfect for Moses - his ribs are easily felt. I feel Noah could stand to lose a few lbs, but he's also hypo thyroid. He's about 5 lbs heavier than I'd like him to be.


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

Without regard to any brand, I have found that they all overstate feeding amounts. After all, they are in business to sell us food! 
I would use the printed matter as a general guide only and go by the needs of the individual dog.


----------

